

A Grab Bag of Intermediate Perl Regex Tricks - gnosis
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2008/10/09/a-grab-bag-of-intermediate-perl-regex-tricks/

======
brk
I didn't actually run the examples, but line 45 seems to reference a $text5
string that doesn't ever get created anywhere.

I'm guessing $text5 is what was supposed to be on line 44.

Or, I'm missing something.

~~~
wazoox
I'm pretty sure you're right. If we replace $text5 with $text6, it works as
expected:

    
    
        This is what happened: 'Hello 11!.

